# GloFish in a planted aquarium?



## tkbrown (Feb 24, 2008)

I have been thinking about changing my 55 gallon unplanted community aquarium into a planted angel tank. I was thinking probably 4 angels? and a large group of schooling fish. My wife wants to get GloFish, http://www.glofish.com/display.asp, but I don't know if they will look good in a planted aquarium. Also I don't want to take the focus off of the angels and the plants. Has anyone used GloFish in a planted tank? Also does 4 angels sounds like a good number or should there be more/less?

Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

Well you have to think of the possibility of 2 of the angels pairing up and becoming territorial, but then again even with a pair, a 55 may be large enough to keep other fish safe. I have 3 small angels in a 20, I would love if they didn't pair up, because they are beautiful, but a pair of breeding angels would be great. It just depends on the individual fish. Also, the glofish you want, are they the ones which mostly die from dying with a huge animal cruelty controversy? If they were, I would steer away, mainly because there are a lot of other naturally better looking fish, such as rummynose. Good luck.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

yeah, i wouldnt support altered fishes. i think they look cool but the procedure is outrageous.


----------



## JeremyAZ (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought they were genetically engineered and not dyed.


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

Right. GloFish are genetically engineered, and not dyed. There doesn't seem to be any negative effect on the fish at all.

They're just zebra danios. I don't think they know the difference, because they'll school with other zebra danios, from what I've read.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a school of them and they are one of my favorite fish. They "play" all the time.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

They are danios with jelly fish dna implanted in them. So they will act like danios, crazy and active swimmer. Maybe not a great idea with breeding Angels.


----------



## tkbrown (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank You all for all the comments. I never thought about the angel fish pairing up and becoming territorial. Does anyone have any suggestions on a different larger fish that would work ok with the GloFish? I think I am stuck with getting a school of GloFish, to keep my wife happy with the aquarium. 

I was thinking maybe a pair of German Blue Rams would work well with the GloFish as long as I have some dense groups of plants and a few caves for the rams to hide in and claim as there own?? 

Is there another kind of fish that is relative in size that would work well in the tank?


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

This is a list of fish that at least one site says is compatible with Danios:

All Danios prefer to live in a group with at least six members of their species. Good Tank Mates for Danios are: All Rainbows, all Barbs, one Red Tail Shark or one Rainbow Shark, most types of Gouramis unless they are much larger than the Danios, a school of Bala Sharks, a school of Clown Loaches, and Yoyo Loaches. Danios are often seen in aquariums with livebearers such as Platies, Mollies, and Swordtails. Corydoras Catfish and a Plecostomus Catfish are also kept with Danios.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I used to hate Glofish. I've taken some genetics classes and now I wouldn'tmind having some. It's amazing what you can do with technology- although I agree that I'd rather not see them branded and sold for 10 times more than a regular danio. They breed true, I've heard, so why the price? LOL. 

I'd say the danios would be too outgoing for breeding angelfish if that is indeed your goal. If you just want them together for display and not for breeding, they should be fine.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have glo- fish. Mine actually bred with leopard long-finned zebras. I got mostly red long finned. I did end up with one regular black and silver long finned zebra. They are healthy and happy. 

Tetras would be good with them. I also have hatches. The zebras will of course stay at the top so you would need some fish that swim in the middle and bottom regions of the tank.


----------

